# Cats and Harmonicas



## manix (Jul 11, 2012)

Whenever I play my harmonica, my little cat stops whatever she's doing and trots over to me, purrs, affectionately rubs against me and against the harmonica and just generally seems to love it. It's really strange but cute as hell. :b
Has anybody else experienced this? I wonder why she does it - perhaps the vibrations resemble a purr or something, but she even does this when I play the highest notes. 
I know it makes dogs go a bit wild because my current German Shepherd vocalises along to it and my previous German Shepherd used to do this also whilst wagging her tail.
Did not expect the cat to like it or care though!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, how cute.  That is one awesome cat you got there.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OH YEAH!!! I have often wondered about this as I get the same reaction from the cat who hangs out around here. She loves harmonicas, and melodicas, and runs up to me and rubs up against my leg, purring. I am guessing cats really like that frequency range?


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably because it sounds similar to the loud screeching and meowing cats sometimes do. I've noticed my dog has a thing for certain kinds of music too. Sounds a little like howling.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

well, I don't play the harmonica, but my kitty does the same thing when I'm practicing piano. he gets all riled up and starts rolling around on the floor and sometimes meows loudly, almost like a wail. :b he used to do the same thing when I would practice singing, too. cats have extremely sensitive hearing, so the sounds must be having some effect on them...


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's crazy adorable! She trots? Love it.


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Put plastic bags near my cats and they start chewing away and rubbing like nuts.
Play my guitar near them and they run for cover.

Manix, if you're in Edinburgh maybe you're the lady I got my two cats from. :O 

Oh, and one has just walked into my room as I'm typing and staring and meowing in my face.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I actually thought this was going to be a thread of cat and harmonica gifs.

http://www.b3tards.com/v/9e33d2809f7392b639fc/harmonica-cat.gif


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

The internet has everything.


----------



## manix (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha! It can be a thread of cats and harmonica gifs if you like!

Jollygoggles (nice name!), I don't live in Edinburgh, so I'm afraid it wasnae me. My cat doesn't give a **** if I play guitar, it's just the ol' harmonica. Saying that, I don't have many other instruments around to experiment with... 
My cat only seems to care about plastic bags when she knows I've just brought them in because they probably contain food. I have to admit, I feel much the same when I hear the rustling of a plastic bag when someone comes in the door!


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)

Well that's a wee shame, Manix (nice face and bio). I think I shall read this 1984 you've mentioned. It was one of Christopher Hitchens favourites, too. 

I move back to Edinburgh in two months. If there is a Scottish SA meet up sure I'll throw a pm your way. Also, my cats probably just have a much more refined taste in music than yours given that guitar > harmonica.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I just had one of my really stupid (but funny) thoughts. What if a cat meowed and it sounded like a harmonica? 

You could sit five of 'em on a couch and let 'em meow and it'd sound like a bluegrass festival.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mr Olly doesn't care for the harmonica


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

The urge to play a video of harmonica on youtube to my cat to torment it is too much. Although it is now...3.45am. Damn.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

For those who have never seen it, get yourself a copy of Pink Floyd's Live At Pompeii and watch Mademoiselle Nobs. It's a harmonica and dog howling together. It's awful sounding but funny at the same time.


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

My cat just stares at me when I play music. I made baby raccoons in the chimney cry with it once, too.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

I, too, was expecting cats playing harmonicas. Now I want a harmonica to play to my kitty. 

_Woah oh oh baby, I've got the chewed shoes blues. *puffs on harmonica*_


----------



## Mrsluckycat (Apr 8, 2013)

*Cats and harmonica*

Dear Manix,
I'm so glad you posted that about your cat loving the harmonica. I did a search on cats loving the harmonica and ended up on this site, reading your comment. (Coincidently I also have had some social anxiety issues as well.) 
Anyway, this afternoon my husband and I were playing music. I was playing the piano, my husband the guitar and harmonica. We were playing a piece by the great gypsy guitarist, Django Rhenihardt, and my husband was improvising on the harmonica. Well our usually shy cat came around and started acting the way you described your cat acting. She was rubbing against me, "vocalizing" She even jumped on my lap while I was playing, purring and pushing against my arms. This made it quite difficult to play. Plus we were laughing so hard. What's unusual is that our cat has very weak vocal chords, hardly purrs, rarely meows and has never jumped on my lap while I was sitting down before. 
So thanks for sharing -I guess it's ok that our cat is not unique. Take care.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

OK I'm getting a harmonic and lessons.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Just one more reason that cats are awesome not to mention sophisticated.


----------

